# A New Pic of our Greta



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

I've not changed her pic since she was about 1 year old. She's turning 4 in a couple of months - so I thought I'd "share" how beautiful and happy she is! She's both in my signature here - and attached as a larger pdf. :waves:

Doug & Linda


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## eheinricher (Feb 27, 2016)

She is an amazing girl.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Greta is lovely! Keep those pictures coming


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Greta's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Greta*

Your Greta is stunning!! 
She looks so cuddly!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Greta is beautiful and looks very happy. So much fur!!! Congratulations Mom and Dad.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Greta IS adorable and so sweet. She must think she's a little terrier or such as she loves to cuddle up on our laps and there is no doubt she makes big grins from the reciprocated affection and attention. What a pooch! Oh - and Greta thanks you too! 

Here she is enjoying a sports car jaunt with the top down! :wavey:

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

She's adorable! Love the sunglasses picture!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

She is beautiful !!


----------



## pattysnyder (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, greta looks really healthy for 4. What kind of diet is she on? Without naming any names, I've seen overweight goldens around the same age as her look years older. Clearly her mama and papa are taking good care of her. Love her convertible shades too ;-)


----------



## Loni S. (Jun 9, 2021)

NFexec said:


> I've not changed her pic since she was about 1 year old. She's turning 4 in a couple of months - so I thought I'd "share" how beautiful and happy she is! She's both in my signature here - and attached as a larger pdf. :waves:
> 
> Doug & Linda


Oh my! What a gorgeous baby!


----------

